# More money going to killing\traping wolves



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Too bad they coudlnt sell wolf permits and make money on the deal, I bet there are some people here who would buy one.



> The federally funded wolf-trapping effort in Minnesota that ran out of money and shut down Friday could be running again within days after the U.S. Secretary of Agriculture pledged new money for the program.
> 
> U.S. Sen. Amy Klobuchar, D-Minn., told the News Tribune on Tuesday that Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack pledged to use money from the agency's operating budget to restart the wolf trapping and killing program.
> 
> ...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd be one that would buy a permit and i'd also be taking to those USDA guys to get the scoop on where a pack or two are located.

What needs to happen is for the US Fish and Wildlife to get off their but and de-list the wolves and give custody back to the states and let the states manage the population. Then I'd guarantee that there would be permits. Just look at Idaho and Montana this year, they are opening a season. So if you want to go out and get one, head west.

Honestly though the amount of work that the USDA does on wolf depredation and how well they can trap them, they should have a lot more money for a lot more trappers to control the vast amount of land that they cover. I know that several states got hit pretty hard with the ear mark money that have lost their trappers and it's going to be hard for them to come back up with the money to get them rolling again. They do a lot of good that most guys don't even see because they basically work under the radar, or they get lumped into the DNR or US F&W Service.

xdeano


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

3,200 wolves in MN but the MN DNR is still scratching their heads wondering where all the moose have gone. I would buy a MN wolf tag in a heartbeat along with my dad and many others I know.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would say that the 3200 estimated number that the DNR is giving out is a little conservative to be honest.

I know they did a study back in 1999 and they estimated the number at 900 breeding pairs, so 1800 wolves. Over the last 12 years I would have to bet that they did more than double the number. He// if the 900 breeding pairs in '99 had one young, you'd be up to 2700 wolves in the first year. So the numbers just don't add up.

coyotebuster, 
:thumb: you may just have something there. It'll take them about 20 years and 30 studies, and several million dollars in tax payer money to figure that out, so you'd better keep your mouth shut, because someone has to do a study first.  hehehe You know, just to make sure. what's common sense?

xdeano


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I guess to many people have bought into the idea that its the heat that's killing the moose or some kind of tick or some worm from the aquatic plants they eat. It seems like every radio talk show or online article that's talking about this issue always brings up these could be causes but not once have I heard talk about it possibly being the huge increase in the population of wolves. Before long, hunting deer in northern MN will also be considered a once in a lifetime hunt :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You know how democrats are. "Oh I know you will have fun doing this so we will pay someone to do this as a job. They will not be having fun because it is their livelihood."

A man once asked Chuck Norris if his real name is "Charles". Chuck Norris did not respond, he simply stared at him until he exploded.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

hopefully Amy can get them delisted. then they can sell licenses and use the money to fund some of her social programs.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's sad and actually counter productive to employ the goverment to do such work. Issuing permits raises revenue that could be used to study the populations instead of having to draw funds from other sources within the G&F for study and control. Next thing the anti's will be claiming is that game populations decimated by lack of predator control are the fault of hunters.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

http://saskatchewanhunts.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=3288
If you interested this is a link showing wolf kills a hunter has found from one pack lately. In the last few days they have killed 2 deer ,a doe and a decent white tail buck. He is saying there is 11 in the pack. The reference he makes to the 15 is when wolf season in SK opens up. Here in SK if we are not in the fur area we can shoot or trap wolves from Oct. 15 - March 15. It'll be interesting to see if he gets some of them tommorow morning.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It's sad and actually counter productive to employ the goverment to do such work. Issuing permits raises revenue that could be used to study the populations instead of having to draw funds from other sources within the G&F for study and control. Next thing the anti's will be claiming is that game populations decimated by lack of predator control are the fault of hunters.


It would be great to have tags available to the public and create some revenue but hunters aren't going to do anything for these livestock producers that are losing calves in the spring or pet owners having their pets killed at all times of the year. Hunters can lower the population but you are always going to have problem animals. A combination of both would be the answer, create a hunting season and have federal guys there to take care of problem wolves. Hopefully that happens in the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If memory serves me everyone including the animal rights people agreed that they could be hunted when the population permitted it. I think it was about ten years ago that the population was reached, but you know what animal rights people's word is worth? Nothing. They went to court and sued asking for an environmental impact statement. These animal rights people don't really care that much about animals they just think nothing should die. I don't understand how they worship predators, but hate hunters. 
If groups like PETA really cared about wildlife they would not keep making Game and Fish departments and the U. S. Fish and Wildlife service waste money on study after study.


----------

